# Premiere 4, Streaming Problem



## Rick Jordan (Apr 23, 2020)

I have had this system for 4 years, with few issues.. But today when using my iPad I get the message "on TV only"..
And am unable to get the program to stream to the iPad. Also some programs already recorded is now switching to Amazon Prime. I reinstalled the app, setup up for streaming but still the problem exists. Any help or input is appreciated. Note that all the functions and programs on the Premiere 4 itself work fine, problem is only when trying to stream. Thank U.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Rick Jordan said:


> I have had this system for 4 years, with few issues.. But today when using my iPad I get the message "on TV only"..
> And am unable to get the program to stream to the iPad. Also some programs already recorded is now switching to Amazon Prime. I reinstalled the app, setup up for streaming but still the problem exists. Any help or input is appreciated. Note that all the functions and programs on the Premiere 4 itself work fine, problem is only when trying to stream. Thank U.


The latest TiVo app version 4.5.0 on iOS broke this for standalone TiVo streams. It doesn't affect the built in streamers, which are in Roamio (cable), all Bolt, and all Edge models.

You can read more about how this was deduced in this thread: TiVo app version 4.5.0 out for iOS


----------



## Rick Jordan (Apr 23, 2020)

pfiagra said:


> The latest TiVo app version 4.5.0 on iOS broke this for standalone TiVo streams. It doesn't affect the built in streamers, which are in Roamio (cable), all Bolt, and all Edge models.
> 
> You can read more about how this was deduced in this thread: TiVo app version 4.5.0 out for iOS


Thanks. I figured that out when I reinstalled the app and still the same no operation. Why doesn't Tivo post the 4.4 version so we can restore back to the previous version until they can deliver the fix, at least that way the system will function...


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Rick Jordan said:


> Thanks. I figured that out when I reinstalled the app and still the same no operation. Why doesn't Tivo post the 4.4 version so we can restore back to the previous version until they can deliver the fix, at least that way the system will function...


4.5.0 broke this for IOS and Android ceviches. TiVo responded to my report today 4.5.1 is available for Android devices while updating an older tablet Samsung's Galaxy Tab S2 did allow streaming, going into settings the Setup option, System information and use CELLULAR data options are missing.

I'm sticking with 4.4.1 for now

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Jordan (Apr 23, 2020)

Yup, 4.5 is broken..   Now waiting for 4.5.1 for iOS, hopefully it will be released soon. I too..Have 4.4.1 on another iPad without these streaming issues. Just amazes me, how Tivo could have released 4.5 with all of these bugs.. 4.5 seems to work fine when the streamer is built into the Tivo but not when the streamer is external... Thanks for ur response.


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

iOS fix is out, fully functional here on iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Rick Jordan (Apr 23, 2020)

JAY: 
Yeah, I saw this late last nite. I did download iOS version 4.5.1, installed it and now streaming works fine. Thank U.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PCurry57 said:


> 4.5.0 broke this for IOS and Android ceviches. TiVo responded to my report today 4.5.1 is available for Android devices while updating an older tablet Samsung's Galaxy Tab S2 did allow streaming, going into settings the Setup option, System information and use CELLULAR data options are missing.


4.5.2 for Android is out now and What's New indicates it fixes this.

Scott


----------

